# Honeycomb's Photoshoot :)



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody, thought i would do a photoshoot of Honeycomb.

Also, Honeycomb has what seems like a hole or dot of some sort on his Pectoral fin. Any idea what this can be? There are no other spots on his body that i could see, and he is super active and has a healthy appetite. Last but no least, which picture would you like to be in the July photo contest? NOTE:you can also pick the picture in my avi 

Enjoy!!!:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sorry i don't know why all the pictures are the same. Here i think i fixed it:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

omg what in the world!!?!?!?!?! Hold on let me fix it again>>>grr


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Ok sorry about that i finally fixed it! My computer was just being a spazz :roll:


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

mattoboy said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

oh i get it now haha i was confused for a sec  he is very beautiful!!  love his name too


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> oh i get it now haha i was confused for a sec  he is very beautiful!!  love his name too


Yep sorry my computer was being a spazz....  Thank you!


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

Wow! Your betta is beautiful, love the name too! And I don't know what
that hole or dot you said he has on his fin, hmm.... well if he's still active I
wouldn't worry. What does it look like? My Angel fish used to have something
on his belly, maybe it's the same thing he had? Try to get a picture of it.

Good Luck!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah, pretty pretty.  Nice photoshoot!!! What type of camera do you have? Oh, and just out of curiosity, is his face actually red?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

nicebear24 said:


> Wow! Your betta is beautiful, love the name too! And I don't know what
> that hole or dot you said he has on his fin, hmm.... well if he's still active I
> wouldn't worry. What does it look like? My Angel fish used to have something
> on his belly, maybe it's the same thing he had? Try to get a picture of it.
> ...


thanks i made a thread for it  Heres the link:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106353

Thanks!:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Ah, pretty pretty.  Nice photoshoot!!! What type of camera do you have? Oh, and just out of curiosity, is his face actually red?


Thanks! I don't really know the name of my camera, but it has a built in projector  Also, his face is somewhat red, it looks like he is blushing! 

New pictures of him flaring(He NEVER flares for me or the camera, guess i was lucky  )

flaring thread(feel free to share!)::http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106348
can you help me with this?

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106353

Thanks again!:-D:-D:-D:lol::lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Already on it!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lebronthebetta said:


> already on it!


----------

